# Corals best suited for nano reef



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Wondering if the experts can give me a little knowledge on what types of corals that you should consider for a nano tank and what types to stay away from.

I have looked on liveaquaria . But from personal experience is there any do's and don't s.


Thanks for any knowledge.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would suggest to stay away from any softies since they grow very fast.
*Bad Idea*
Kenya Tree
GSP
Xenia
Leathers
elegance 
torch
frogspawn
favia

*Good Idea*
Zoas and Palys
encrusting monti's
small hammers
dendros
trumpets
acans and micromusa

Good Luck


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, I'm weeks away from any. But it's nice to start looking and getting an idea. 

I always hear, this coral shouldn't be put near this coral.

Then there are other corals that take over a tank and crowd out everything else.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

trial and error...that's how we learned


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I would suggest to stay away from any softies since they grow very fast.
> *Bad Idea*
> Kenya Tree
> GSP
> ...


+1,000,000 on the elegance! If you want to nuke your tank quick time, toss one of these guys in your nano. Worst.. week... ever!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

It really is a learning experience. I Find myself just staring into my little tank...willing the coral to grow...but mine doesn't grow very quickly. I guess it's the T5HO's... I'm guessing LED's are better?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

T5HO's are awesome for coral growth but it all depends on your tank though


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Every tank is different for growth.

T5's are good for coral growth, but it depends on the rest of your parameters, and your husbandry.

IMO, look around. Obviously, you would want corals that will grow with a low profile. Some SPS will max out at the top of a nano quickly.

Go look at other display tanks, that have mature corals, and you will start to see what will look good in your size tank, and what will look silly (too big)


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

This fusion Nuvo lights, I have been told they can almost grow anything.

They are LEDs. The cute girl at the store assured me and even showed me the par readings or these lights vs the kessil lights at the store. Both had the same reading at water level.

But the corals I like are the advanced reef keepers ones. Go figure. 

The price points on all this stuff will dictate what I buy. I guess being a fresh water guy for almost 30 years makes you a cheap guy.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheap corals? No problem. There will be room full of corals being auctioned off next month at the Mast meeting! Lots of easy corals, and there are plenty of "advanced" frags that show up!

Red dragons
Purple dragons
Nepth leathers
Named zoo's
Etc.

It requires a membership to get in ($25 for the remainder of the year - June) IMO, its worth it. Before I had a car, I would bus out just for the auction night, pay the membership, and go home with lots of under $10 frags.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

J_T said:


> Cheap corals? No problem. There will be room full of corals being auctioned off next month at the Mast meeting! Lots of easy corals, and there are plenty of "advanced" frags that show up!
> 
> Red dragons
> Purple dragons
> ...


 I was living in Etobicoke for two years but last year I moved back home to Brantford. The drive would be over an hour each way. Maybe I will the closest store is Burlington or BA Stoney Creek a good 30 minute drive with my full size pickup that slurps the gas.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know it sounds crazy but checkout TheFragTank.ca
The "other" forums!!

Lots of good reefers on there


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I know it sounds crazy but checkout TheFragTank.ca
> The "other" forums!!
> 
> Lots of good reefers on there


I will do that thanks.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I travel to Brantford once a week on business during daytime hours
If I can drive something out your way that you have purchased from one of our members, I'm happy to do it 
No charge


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Bullet said:


> I travel to Brantford once a week on business during daytime hours
> If I can drive something out your way from one of our members, I'm happy to do it
> No charge


That is very generous of you.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> T5HO's are awesome for coral growth but it all depends on your tank though


Last year I bought some fluorescent green polyps...they're growing very well but have lost their fluorescence... Is it the lighting?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

J_T said:


> Cheap corals? No problem. There will be room full of corals being auctioned off next month at the Mast meeting! Lots of easy corals, and there are plenty of "advanced" frags that show up!
> 
> Red dragons
> Purple dragons
> ...


Please tell us more... My friend I would like to join. When is the next meeting? Can you sign up at the meeting?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Norman said:


> Please tell us more... My friend I would like to join. When is the next meeting? Can you sign up at the meeting?


Given how hectic the next meeting will be with registration of the auction items, It would be best to head to the site (link in my sig) and sign up from there.

By all means, give me a call  I am at the shop tonight, I have no problems answering Q's!


----------

